# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty Cổ phần du lịch Bảo Lộc - Đà Lạt

## yeuhanoi

*Tên giao dịch* : BAOLOCTOURIST
*Tên chủ doanh nghiệp* : ĐỖ HỮU SUÝ
*Địa chỉ* : 795 Trần Phú - Bảo Lộc - Lâm Đồng
*Điện thoại* : 063.864107 - 861787
*Fax* : 063.862610
*E-mail:* nomail@vnth.vn 

*Nội dung, phương thức kinh doanh chủ yếu*

- Khách sạn Du lịch nơi lý tưởng của quý khách
- Nhà hàng rộng rãi, thoáng mát, sức chứa gấn 1.000 khách có các món ăn Âu, Á, Hoa, Việt hợp khẩu vị.
- Massage, Xông hơi hồi phục sức khoẻ, Karaoke giải trí, thư giãn.
- Nơi tổ chức hội nghị, hội thảo, liên hoan, sinh nhật, đám cưới lý tưởng của quý khách
- Cà phê sân vườn, khiêu vũ, giải trí, bơi lội, thể thao, thể dục thẩm mỹ
- Tổ chức các tuyến tham quan tại Bảo Lộc


Đến với chúng tôi quý khách sẽ hài lòng với đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo, giá cả hợp lý và nhiều ưu đãi khác.

----------

